# XFL Major Officiating Blunder Today



## fmdog44 (Mar 7, 2020)

Seattle Dragon vs, Houston Roughnecks today. Houston is ahead by 9 with four seconds left to play. It is fourth down. Houston has the ball. The ball is snapped and the Houston QB takes a knee with 2 seconds showing on the clock. The broadcast team is shocked that the teams and officials are all walking off the field proclaiming "the game is not over! They need to call everyone back"! Seattle could have thrown a TD pass and completed a three point conversion to tie the game. They interviewed the head of officiating and he stumbled ll over his word and said "anyway, the game is over we will look in to it." What a jerk! And why did Seattle not scream bloody murder on this? I can't wait until tomorrow to hear the BS explanations for this blunder.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2020)

That is interesting, fmdog.  It is sometimes not comprehensible, that things like that occur.

I didn't see too much of that game.
Did you see the also-odd ending to the later following game?

Not *as*  strange as what you described, but it also was not sensible to me.
The winning team was on offense, and the head coach purposely let the clock run till 1 second left, and called a time out.

Then they ran a quarterback sneak.... why that play call?!

They endangered their QB and all members of both teams in a play that could have caused serious injuries, and especially knowing that there had been numerous out-of-control fights, during the 2nd half!

It seemed very likely to me, that there might have been yet another all-out dangerous brawl, wherein both players and refs could have been in a lengthy bad situation, and for what gain?

There were other better options, for that coach to choose.  I didnt understand that decision.
Though it didn't entail the issues that you described, at the end of the previous game.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 8, 2020)

Crazy! Don't understand it either ..    I guess these games are a learning experience for everyone.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 8, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Did you see the also-odd ending to the later following game?
> 
> Not *as*  strange as what you described, but it also was not sensible to me.
> The winning team was on offense, and the head coach purposely let the clock run till 1 second left, and called a time out.
> ...



Sounds like I should have watched_ THAT _game instead.


----------

